# New fork for my Ti



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Edited


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I was thinking about getting an Enve fork for my Litespeed Icon.
What did you have before and how do you rate the Enve?


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

I had the stock, generic cf fork that from what I can see, comes with all of the Motobecane bikes. It seems it's definitely an area where they cut costs. I didn't have any complaints about it really. But upgradeitis is a terrible affliction.

The stock fork was 450+ grams and the Enve comes in at 305g. While that might not be a huge difference, the ride quality is much different. The Enve gives a noticeably smoother ride.

The difference in appearance (if that matters to you) is huge as well. This looks much, much nicer.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

That does look good, how much would that cost? That, and decal removal would look so smooth. I think the fork on my moto is cheesy LOL.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

$325ish and yes, the decals are going to be removed soon.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

joshhan said:


> The Enve gives a noticeably smoother ride.


Oh great. Now I want a new fork. Thanks a lot. You had me at smoother ride. Currently working on a new wheel set but maybe next year an enve fork. Is that the 1.0 or the 2.0?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Great choice


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Its the 1.0. I actually removed the decals on the bike. Well, most of it. I still have to go over the remnants with a Scotch pad.

Nice Lynskey!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks  I went with the 2.0. The bike is amazingly stable and comfortable.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

joshhan said:


> Its the 1.0. I actually removed the decals on the bike. Well, most of it. I still have to go over the remnants with a Scotch pad.


Citristrip. Put it on, wait a few minutes, wipe it off. It's that easy. Also works with deals on anodized rims.


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking to get the 2.0 also for my ti moto, what rake did you guys go with? 
joshhan ~Any reason you swapped out the stock headset, besides it's FSA?


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Actually wanted to see what the bike looked like with some splash of color. It's actually the wrong type of headset. . I put the stock one back on.

It's a 43mm rake.


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

Haha, yeah I was wondering about that with the integrated head tube 
BD doesnt state the axle to crown length, did you by any chance compare the two? just wondering if it will affect bar height or stance.
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't think about those measurements at all. Just compared the rake. I wonder if it did change the stance of the bike. Honestly haven't noticed anything.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a pic after I stripped the decals. I don't know what happened, I swear the camera was level. Haha.









I saw this on someone else's bike and thought it looked cool:


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

Was there any problem installing the stock FSA crown race on the enve fork? Should be the same diameter, just want to make sure I should buy the standard enve 2.0 vs the tapered.
The naked frame looks awesome and I love the matte finish of the enve . Crooked pic due to too much omme..?


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha.

Here is the good pic I actually took. I didn't see it until later on the phone. I actually used a Chris King baseplate instead of the stock FSA race. It fit nicely with the headset. It should be the same diameter and I don't think you'll have any problems with it.


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

Great, thanks for the info. Ill look into the King plates.

Here is a before shot of mine (and a reminder of summer time), cant wait to ditch the ugly stock fork, wish they would just leave them blank in the first place, mine is a carbon steerer, so the only reason I want to replace it is because of the hideous graphics.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

You could try to see if you can peel the graphics off. Hopefully, they're not clearcoated on the fork.


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

I know the frame doesnt have a clearcoat, but Im sure the forks do, I have the outlined decals on the frame so they arent as eye melting as the solid black lettering. I will double check the forks when I get home.
Did you use this method to remove the frame decals: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/mo...remove-decals-motobecane-ti-frame-281151.html


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep, that product exactly. It was about $8 or $9 at the Home Depot.

I finished it off with a Scotch Brite pad and tried to follow the grain of the metal.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

Get Citristrip to remove the decals from the Ti frame. Put it on the area where the decal is, wait 5-10 minutes and wipe it right off with a paper towel. It really comes off that easy. 
Also removes decals from black anodized rims without removing the black.


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

joshhan,
Did you run across this post: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/enve-2-0-fork-finish-quality-316471.html
Just wondering how the finish of yours looked compared to the images in the post above.. I understand the raw carbon look, but his looks like patchwork.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't notice anything, I'll check it out later.


----------

